# What kind/insulin do bodybuilders use?



## daddyboul (Feb 26, 2019)

I always figured bodybuilders/weightlifters would just use Humilun r or whatever the novo equivalent is, but recently I saw someone mention Novolog and Humalog. I've used Novolog, Humalog, and Apidra and it's all the same shit when dealing with diabetes, just a slightly different chemical name so they can all manufacture it, but outside of that I never noticed any peak, or action time difference between the three. Now I know the differences between Humulin R and its rapid-action counterpart Humalog have huge differences in active times and peaks and all that, but is it really worth it to use rapid action insulin for weightlifting purposes? I know the shorter active time makes it a lot easier to manage and get exactly what you want, easier to time with your macros, which is why rapid action insulins are the front-line for type I diabetes, and for the same reason its better for maintaining diabetes its also better for weightlifting and bodybuilding. However, just because its better doesn't mean it's worth the price tag, when I walk into Walmart and buy a vial of Humulin R(actual human insulin) for 20$ with no script whatsoever, but a vial of pharm homolog is 300$ and needs a script, is the rapid action still worth it at those price points? I guess at the end of the day its whatever you can afford, and if you decide to go with the Humilin r you just have to time your food and when you eat a little better? Always been curious about this, and interested to see what you guys prefer and what your opinions are.


----------



## Jin (Feb 26, 2019)

You have to be precise with your macros whilst the insulin is active. 

I use novalog pre and post 10iu/10iu. That’s basically a 4-5 hour window where I will not eat any fats. 

10ml 100iu/ml vile costs me less than $80 (buy it from a friend who has left over from his script). 

That’s 50 workouts worth per vile and I only use it 3x/wk: 2 weeks on/2 weeks off. So one vile lasts me many months. 

I would rather not not have to be 100% strict on my diet for 8+ hours a day. No thanks.

would you mind using paragraphs brother? I enjoy your posts but find them hard to read.


----------



## daddyboul (Feb 26, 2019)

I imagined that’s why most people go with the rapid action, it’s the same reason us diabetics like the rapid actionand 80$ sure beats 300$. Also I’ll try to start posting with more paragraphs, make things easier to read for everyone


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 26, 2019)

I always preferred the log because of the short window and I have a life. Gets the job done quick.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 26, 2019)

I've used log and humilin r.  I prefer log and go better results.  Easier to manage imo, but some people say it's mor difficult because of its rapid onset.


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 26, 2019)

I like Humalog as well, as I can manage much better.


----------



## Nytmere (Feb 26, 2019)

I never touched that stuff,  it’s scares me.


----------



## daddyboul (Feb 26, 2019)

Yeah, as a diabetic I can definitely understand the appeal of the rapid action, gets out a lot quicker/easier to manage life.

spongy does mention one of the problems with the rapid action being the possibility of a hypoglycemic episode, but I imagine as long as you manage yourself the few hours after injecting its not a problem.

Thanks to everyone for their imput.


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 27, 2019)

Type 1 here... trust me...what they say about rapid action aint no lie! if used correctly, its worth it.


----------



## BlueStreak (Apr 27, 2019)

The three types of insulin used the most include Humalin "N", Humalin "R", and Humalog. You should eat high-glycemic index foods such as jelly beans, honey, glucose tablets, maltose, or dates with the injection to prevent the blood glucose level from going too low. In addition, you must follow strict diet to see the benefits and to decrease the risks involved.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 27, 2019)

I can’t imagine having to manage things longer then 4 hours. 

Can anyone really live without white castle and mayo longer then that?


----------



## German89 (Apr 27, 2019)

Viduus said:


> I can’t imagine having to manage things longer then 4 hours.
> 
> Can anyone really live without white castle and mayo longer then that?


if you want it bad enough, you will...

you could always opt for lantus too?

my ex enjoyed lantus a lot..  i started to get jealous of his gains


----------



## Viduus (Apr 27, 2019)

German89 said:


> if you want it bad enough, you will...
> 
> you could always opt for lantus too?
> 
> my ex enjoyed lantus a lot..  i started to get jealous of his gains



I was just playing around. My diets been clean for a long time (minus chocolate milk this winter!) but the answer still applies. I don’t link thinking beyond four hours.


----------



## German89 (Apr 27, 2019)

Viduus said:


> I was just playing around. My diets been clean for a long time (minus chocolate milk this winter!) but the answer still applies. I don’t link thinking beyond four hours.


I know you are... I can read sarcasm.  I was just being a douche

Anyhow.  Then you might do well with lantus.  Something that's longer acting.  It was more convenient for my ex to run lantus as, his work hours were all over the place and, so were his meals. He blew up quick. And it honestly infuriated me, and he would rub it in my face too lol.. Here I am running some bullshit sdrol cycle and here he is fukkin, packin it on!

There are a few guys across these boards that rather run lantus then the faster acting slins


----------



## Viduus (Apr 28, 2019)

German89 said:


> I know you are... I can read sarcasm.  I was just being a douche
> 
> Anyhow.  Then you might do well with lantus.  Something that's longer acting.  It was more convenient for my ex to run lantus as, his work hours were all over the place and, so were his meals. He blew up quick. And it honestly infuriated me, and he would rub it in my face too lol.. Here I am running some bullshit sdrol cycle and here he is fukkin, packin it on!
> 
> There are a few guys across these boards that rather run lantus then the faster acting slins



Thanks, I’ll do my homework!


----------

